# 560 gal work in progress



## broken1

Hi guys, new to the site but not to the hobby.

I thought I should share my DIY setup with you guys.
560gal main tank with 100gal growout.

the start of the new stand.







Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.










enough done to put the tank on it







Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.









and this is the beast.








Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.



















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.









I also put rocks on top of the wood to keep it from floating.








Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.









In the below picture you can see the start of the lights.








Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.










Lets not forget my daughter the helper (not a good picture of her but its hard to get a 2 yead old to hold still).







Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


----------



## broken1

Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.








3 mag18's hidden in overflow box (dont worry there will be more than zip ties holding it). 







Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.
















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.
















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x600px.


----------



## broken1

I still have a lot of work to do on it with little time so updates with be few and far between.


----------



## Boredomb

:shock: Holy Cow!!! LoL thats hugh! Looks like its going to be a great looking setup though. What do you stock a 560gal tank with? (anything you want?) LoL


----------



## lunawatsername

wow that looks amazing! i dont envy you having to take care of a tank that big though lol im wondering, what kind of fish here those? and are you planning on keeping them all? i think the stocking of a 560 gal tank will be the most interesting part lol. well good luck with this, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## broken1

lunawatsername said:


> wow that looks amazing! i dont envy you having to take care of a tank that big though lol im wondering, what kind of fish here those? and are you planning on keeping them all? i think the stocking of a 560 gal tank will be the most interesting part lol. well good luck with this, and welcome to the forum!


I had a bunch of goldfish in there but I later took them out so I could turn the pumps off so I could stain and polyurethane without the humidity being a problem.
They now live in a 18ft pond in a friend of mines back yard.(trying catching a bunch of fish in a tank that big was not easy)
Taking care of the tank will not be that bad because it is slate bottom with powerheads pointing to one side of the tank where the intake for the filters are.
Draining the tank for a waterchange is as easy as opening a valve to empty and fill with a hose.
For vaccumeing I will have a homemade python with a pump hooked to it.


----------



## jeaninel

Sweet! What are the tank dimensions? And what stock do you have planned?


----------



## broken1

The Tank dementions are 8ft long x 32in deep x 4ft tall
The stocking of the tank is still up for grabs but I am thinking it will be a couple of cichla and a silver arrow.
I am planning on stocking the 100gal with smaller peaceful fish one is is finnished being a growout tank.


----------



## lunawatsername

broken1 said:


> (trying catching a bunch of fish in a tank that big was not easy)


i bet!

that doesnt sound too bad at all. seems like the worst part will be catching the fish when you need to.

what do you plan to put in it?


----------



## SinCrisis

that's big enough for... a person to swim in... Turn up the pumps and heaters and you got a whirlpool... Looks great, gonna be epic when its stocked!


----------



## shonick

wow, that is big. It is interesting to know the cost of this setup though, if you don't mind.

What are you doing at the bottom of the tank? The reason behind of doing so.

Thanks


----------



## SeaHorse

Awesome! OMG Awesome. but that is a garage.... how cold is it going to get in the winter at that door? Just wondering...


----------



## broken1

shonick said:


> wow, that is big. It is interesting to know the cost of this setup though, if you don't mind.
> 
> What are you doing at the bottom of the tank? The reason behind of doing so.
> 
> Thanks


If you are talking about the tile, it was a trial and error thing. I tried putting different colored tile to give it a layered look but I didntlike it and stuck with one color.

the reasoning for the tile being there in the first place is to give it a better look than bare bottom and still be easy to clean, with a 4ft tall tank cleaning sand or rocks would be to much work.

the cost of the tank was 1000 bucks used
the mag 18 pumps were 160 bucks x3
all together I am guessing that I have 2500 bucks invested, so far anyways.


----------



## broken1

Jakiebabie said:


> Awesome! OMG Awesome. but that is a garage.... how cold is it going to get in the winter at that door? Just wondering...


I am in south Louisiana so cold is not as much of an issue as most people.In the winter I have seen it get as low as 65 degrees and summer as hot as 95 degrees.

But here is the plan,
The reason for the stand built to look almost like it is built into a wall is because I am insulating inside it and taking the vent from my laundry room out and putting in in the stand, it should stay the same temp as the inside my house.

I do have a question for you guys though, How do you multi-quote on this site?
And why do I see 5 stars when I am looking at this thread from the DIY forum?


----------



## SinCrisis

there's a (+") button for multiquoting.

I think the stars are there to rate popularity of the thread, the more posts in less time means more stars. since the other diy threads are fairly slow, this one rates high?


----------



## Peanut72

add Homer Simpson donut drool sound here!!!! Nice looking setup there.


----------



## zof

stars are someone rating the thread, you can see it at the top of the thread just under the pages buttons


----------



## broken1

Cool, thanks for the replies.


----------



## Inga

When can you be at my house to build one for me???

I should send you my sailfin Pleco, he would be sooooo happy in there.  Great job with the build so far. Sounds like you are not going to have any gravel at all? I assume you won't be doing live plants then either? The possibilities are mind boggling I would be so excited. Please keep us updated, when you can. Photos are always good.


----------



## broken1

Inga said:


> When can you be at my house to build one for me???
> 
> I should send you my sailfin Pleco, he would be sooooo happy in there.  Great job with the build so far. Sounds like you are not going to have any gravel at all? I assume you won't be doing live plants then either? The possibilities are mind boggling I would be so excited. Please keep us updated, when you can. Photos are always good.


It would look pretty good with live plants but with a tank that is 4ft tall I decided to keep the aquascaping as simple as possible for the ease of cleaning, the only thing I will have in there is some driftwood and a couple of big rocks.


----------



## demonr6

"Honey, umm, don't go in the garage.. oh, and from now on you have to park outside."


----------



## mcnb

dude that is pretty sick i love it


----------



## kitten_penang

all of us love it.just like inga sid when can you drop by our place :lol:


----------



## redchigh

If you have to catch fish again, next time put on some scuba gear.


----------



## kitten_penang

and i thought you'de prefer a bikini clad one lol


----------



## jonelletx

*that's a big tank!*

I have a 125g and a 55g but would love a bigger one. I also have two ponds an 8 foot by 8 foot 2 1/2 feet deep. My bigger pond is 20 feet by 10 feet with a bog pond for natural filtration. My bog pond is filled with peagravel and bog plants. The bog has a waterfall into the pond. I would love to have a bigger tank for my Lake Mawi chiclids.


----------



## kitten_penang

can i stay at your place in spring????? sounds like you live in paradise


----------



## Romad

OMG that tank is HUGE! Want want want! 

You did a great job :thumbsup: I can't wait to see it stocked.


----------



## broken1

Thanks for the replies, I only wish I was finished.
Still a lot of work to do on the tank/ stand and I am working 70 to 80 hrs a week while trying to spend quality time with my wife and kids.
At the rate I am going the tank will finaly be stocked in 2 years lol


----------



## kitten_penang

at least you can't complain theres nothing to do around the house for the next 2 years :lol:


----------



## Stewby777

*Tank Envy*

Man, that tank is awesome! Great job on getting it all set up; a great DIY!!! I'm having serious tank envy... :lol:


----------



## SeaHorse

OK... you started this thread July 9th...... Got fish in there yet? Maybe it's still cycling....! ?????
We are all impatiently waiting.... :whip: for more info or pics! Well I am anyway!


----------



## brokenrules69

so sick


----------



## sankho

I would like to have such a tank in fact small pond so that I can swim with my fish


----------



## mangisda

Right now when my wife gets home she always sees me sticking my hand in my planted tank. If I have that big of a tank, she would see me swimming in the tank.:blueyay:


----------



## broken1

Just a little update.

The tank is now cycled and there are 3 silver aro's at 7'' to 8'' each.
I also have 9 orino cichla growing out in the 100g, they are 1-1/2'' each.

After the cichla are big enough to go in the 560g I am thinking of maybe getting a clown knife to grow out but I am not shure on that yet.

I tried to take pics of the fish but I really suck at taking pics, I may try later.


----------



## Boredomb

Thanks for the update Broken. Pics would be awesome if u could get them!


----------



## SinCrisis

that sounds wonderful, please try and post pics.


----------



## bigfish93

Any updates on this tank?


----------



## broken1

bigfish93 said:


> Any updates on this tank?


Nothing really new as of now.

I did sell one of the silver aro's because of aggression and I also bought a tiger shovelnose catfish thinking it was a lima shovelnose. Knowing that the TSN will outgrow my tank fast and eat all of my other fish I will be getting rid of him as soon as I can find him a good home.

I will try to get pics soon.


----------



## BobtheSnail

That. Is. Amazing. I wish I had a big tank!!! 

No, wait... I wish I had a handy dad! :lol:


----------



## Jayy

Awesome tank!!!! I would have soooo much fun stocking that!!! I would be in the petstore for hours on end.


----------



## chain

Just finally checked out this thread. Holy crap that is a lot of tank!


----------



## broken1

couple of bad pics


----------



## Stewby777

Can't wait to see how big that Oscar gets in that tank! The arawanas will get huge, too!


----------



## broken1

Stewby777 said:


> Can't wait to see how big that Oscar gets in that tank! The arawanas will get huge, too!


I was just growing the oscar out for an uncle and had to get rid of him today. If you look close you can see that he is a little beat up from fighting with the smaller of the 2 arows.


----------



## gmate

Time to get an Arapaima, dude.

Arapaima - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## broken1

gmate said:


> Time to get an Arapaima, dude.
> 
> Arapaima - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> arapaima gigas (World Largest Fresh Water Fish) - YouTube


My dream is to have a tank big enough for an arapaima, I only know of 2 or3 people that have tanks big enough to hold one for life.


----------



## gmate

To grow one you want like 800g, to perma house one with big fish that it won't eat, you're going to want probably 1500g+ or a pond. God bless you. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters

Wow! That is one awesome tank!


----------



## Stoke88

This tank reminds me of the tanks you see in Bass Pro Shops. Smaller yes but its still HUGE!!!!


----------



## CamryDS

that is one amazing looking aquarium! awesome build!


----------



## n2b8u

Well Done. This is an awesome setup.


----------

